# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride, NOV. 8th 2020 Orange CA



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2020)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA NOV. 8th, 2020

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Oct. 11th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 4, 2020)

Bump it for this Sunday's Ride.
Any suggestions on What Bike to Ride?
Favorite Bike is the hardest to pick; their like children/gifts with strengths/accessories.














If you're coming to this event, please make a suggestion, unless you're suspended or something.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 7, 2020)

Isn't it gonna be pouring? Says so down here!


----------



## mrg (Nov 8, 2020)

Rain or shine!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> sn't it gonna be pouring? Says so down here!



Weather changes often, forecasters are guessing 50/50. 
I'm riding there to see who shows up to ride. 
This morning "They're" saying Windy.
Dress accordingly.
So, the Chosen ride will be: 1936 Electric, "Any Weather" bike.
C-model Schwinn, adorned and accessorized for years.
See ya there!




BTW; State Certified Journeyman Electrician, since before I bought her.....












						1936 Electric C model | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I like to start a thread on bikes to keep info (Pictures) so we can follow them. I bought 3 bikes from a friend that sold me the 1st Prewar cruiser; which I bought from him....:roll eyes: Im Hooked. this buy was June,2013 Greg has been doing bikes for a long time. He is pretty good with a...




					thecabe.com
				



When I 1st showed up with this bike, a bunch of "Bike Geeks" told me all the things "Wrong" with it.
So she's mine; loved more every time we're out together.
Come on out, check 'er out.
If you wanna ride a GREAT Schwinn, be nice, and ask me.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2020)

Super-FUN! 
Thanks for coming out!
11 riders enjoying the Ride.












































Hope to see some pics from Frank @cyclonecoaster.com and Marty @cyclingday tomorrow, when "They" set him FREE!
See you next month December 13th
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 9, 2020)

Glad people showed up! I was getting ready to load up at 7 and was pouring rain and said it wasn't gonna let up anytime soon. Not sure it's really good for the Bikes to ride in the rain for couple hours on freeway, oh well. Try again next time....


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 9, 2020)

And a good time was had by all.








See you next month.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 9, 2020)

Looks like a great ride and great bikes.


----------



## mrg (Nov 9, 2020)

COOL ride on the Deluxe Hornet with a good group in the OC!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 11, 2020)




----------

